# كيفيه معرفه اقطاب اللحام وعمل كل نوع منها



## عاشق الحب 2 (24 فبراير 2010)

هنالك ثلاث انواع من الا قطاب تستعمل مع اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي وهي .القطب غير المغطى. والقطب المغطى بطبقة رقيقة من المادة المساعده على للصهر. والقطب المغطى بطبقه سميكه ولا تستعمل الاقطاب غير المغطاة الا بحالات نادرة وتزداد جودة اللحام اذا اضيفت طبقه رقيقه من المواد المساعده للصهرعلى قطب اللحام وتستخدم 95% من عمليات اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي اقطابا مغطاة بطبقه سميكه من المواد المساعده للصهر وناخذ كيفه قراءة القطب ونوعه


AWS__EX1X2X3X4_X5
والان سوف اوضح كل قسم وما يرمز اليه الحرف.
AWS. رمز يشير الى جمعية اللحامين الامريكيين.
E.رمز يشير الى كلمه قطب.
X1X2 .رقمان او ثلاثه يشيران الى مقاومه الشد الدنيا لمعدن اللحام عند اجراء اللحام بظروف ملائمه مثلا 60 تعني مق الشدالدنيا هي (60000)psiوهكذا.

x4.يكون هذا الرمز رقم واحد فقط يشير الى وضعيه اللحام فاذا كان (1) يعني اللحام يكون بكل الاوضاع وبشكل مرضي. واذا كان رقم(2)يعني القطب يفضل اللحام بوضعافقي او سطحي فقط.واذا كان(3)فانه يستخدم فقط مع الوضع السطحي .

x5.يكون رقم واحدمن(0-8)يرمز الى نوع الغلاف الموجود على القطب يعني رقم (3) معناه الغلاف مكون من تيتانيا والبوتاسيوم.واذا كان(6)فانه يحوي مسحوق بوتاسيوم. واذا كان (8)فانه يحوي مسحوق الحديد بشكل رئيسي .

x6.كون مجموعه من الحروف تستعمل مع الاقطاب المصنوعه من الصلب السبائكي الواطئ او تشير الى التركيب الكيمياوي لمعدن اللحام مثلا (c3)معناه اللحام يحوي 1%نيكل تقريبا .واذا كان (d2) معناه معدن اللحام يحوي على 1.75%منغنيز و0.35%مولبدنيوم . وشكرا لكم واتمنى من الله انه اكون قد اافدتكم بهذه المعلومه البسيطه ومن الله التوفيق ....:1:


----------



## eng.zahid (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## haleem5000 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكوور على هذه المعلومات القيمة*
1​


----------



## gadoo20042004 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

